# Carbs in Goat Milk?



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

One of my milk customers asked me how many carbs are in a serving of goat milk. She's counting her carb intake as part of her diet and has lost much weight because of it. First I went to a pamphlet put out years ago by ADGA but it did not list the number of carbs. I did some google searching, but results ranged from 1 to 10 grams per serving. I searched the forum and found lots of discussion about carbs and goats' diets, but not anything on goat milk in humans' diets. Can anyone direct me to some information I can give to my customer?


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't know exactly, but I was on Atkins for 3 years and still drank huge amounts of goat milk. Sure didn't hurt my diet any, because I lost 40 pounds and kept it off all that time.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.everything-goat-milk.com/carbohydrates.html

Carbohydrates ("carbs") have become a well-recognized nutrient class in recent years, thanks largely to the abundance of popular low-carb diet plans. This nutrient group includes foods typically recognized as sugars and starches, and supplies the main sources of energy for the body.

General nutritional guidelines usually recommend that about half, or slightly more, of a person's calorie intake for a day consists of carbohydrate-rich food sources such as products made from grains, like bread, pasta, and cereals, or starchy vegetables, such as beans and potatoes.

Unfortunately, the abundance of overprocessed, nutrient-lacking "junk food" in Western societies serves as a major source of excess calories, causing most people to think negatively of carbs in general.

The process of digestion converts these molecules into glucose, a simple sugar, which is ready to be used as an immediate energy source by body cells. Energy that is not used immediately is stored for future use.

However, carbs from natural, unprocessed sources, such as whole grains, fruit and milk, provide nutrient-rich fuel for the body, and shouldn't be associated with their derelict "junk-food" cousins.

Carbs are classified as either simple or complex, a reference to the molecular structure. The term simple denotes carbs that are composed of only one or two molecules, while complex refers to longer molecular chains.

An overabundance of carbs can easily lead to weight gain, as a small amount of carb-rich food sources provides a sizeable supply of energy that the body can readily use.

You may have read or heard how many professional athletes utilize a high-protein diet during training, and then "load up on pasta" right before a competition. That pasta is a high-carb food that will supply an abundance of energy almost immediately.

That's good if you're an athlete--but, I don't recommend it if you have a desk job, because when the energy from those carbs goes unused, it is stored in the body...and you know what that means!

Carbs provide an immediate source of energy.

Carbs in milk are in the form of lactose, also known as milk sugar. Lactose is the ingredient responsible for the slightly sweet taste of milk, and is made up of two sugars, known as glucose and galactose, making it a simple carbohydrate.

The exact difference in lactose content between goat milk and cow's milk is hard to quantify because of the number of different analysis techniques used; however, it's widely accepted that goat milk is lower in lactose than cow's milk. The USDA nutrient tables list goat milk as having 10.86 g/cup and cow's milk with 12.83 g/cup.

That translates to about 15% less lactose for goat milk.

This lower lactose level has the most profound implications for individuals who are lactose intolerant. You can read more about this issue in the article, Lactose Intolerance and Goat Milk.

Lactose, or milk sugar, in goat milk, provides a ready supply of energy, and combined with the other nutrients in milk, makes goat milk a wise choice for a quick, energizing drink!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

Based on further internet searching I came across this site:
http://www.nutrientfacts.com/FoodPages/nutritionfacts/nutritionfacts_goat_milk.htm
It's actually a printable label that could be affixed to a milk bottle.

Here's what it says:

Goat Milk Nutrition Facts
Goat Milk

Goat Milk (1 cup) [change] Calories 170 
Fat 10 g 
Saturated Fat 7 g 
Carbohydrates 10 g 
Cholesterol 30 mg 
Protein 9 g 
Dietary Fiber 0 g 
* The source of the above values is the USDA National Nutrient Database Nutrition Label 
Goat Milk (1 cup) [change]

Nutrition Facts

Serving Size 1 cup: [change]

Amount Per Serving

Calories 170 Calories from Fat 90

% Daily Value*

Total Fat 10g 15%

Saturated Fat 7g 35%

Cholesterol 30mg 10%

Sodium 120mg 6%

Total Carbohydrates 10g 4%

Dietary Fiber 0g 0%

Protein 9g 15%

Vitamin A 10% Vitamin C 6%

Calcium 35% Iron 0%

Zinc 6% Thiamin 8%

Riboflavin 20% Niacin 4%

Vitamin B-6 6% Folate 0%

Vitamin B-12 4% Phosphorus 25%

Magnesium 10% Vitamin D 8%

*
Percent Daily values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet. Your daily values may be higher or lower depending on your calorie needs

Nutrition Label InfoCustomizing your Food Label

This food label provides nutrient facts for 1 cup. To change the serving size or other details for this food, click here.

Understanding Food Labels

For an in-depth guide on how to read and understand Nutrition Facts labels, click here.

Source

The source of the food facts above was the USDA National Nutrient Database.

Percent daily values

The "% Daily Values" numbers on the Goat Milk nutrition label above are based on a 2000 calorie diet. If your Daily Caloric Intake is higher or lower than 2000, you should adjust these values accordingly.

RecipeBuilder

RecipeBuilder allows you to create a custom food label for all of the ingredients for a recipe. Try it here.

More Foods From Category Buttermilk Canned Milk Chocolate Milk 
Dry Milk Filled Milk Hot Cocoa 
Human Milk Indian Buffalo Milk Producer Milk 
Sheep Milk 
Try Recipe Builder! Add the ingredients of a recipe and generate a nutrition facts label. 
Home | RecipeBuilder | Advertise | Contact 
NutrientFacts.com © 2009. All rights reserved.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Which means that should be 15 % less than the cow milk info here
for Whole cow milk

Nutrition summary:
Calories
146 Fat
7.93g Carbs
11.03g Protein
7.86g 
There are 146 calories in 1 cup of Whole Milk. 
Calorie breakdown: 49% fat, 30% carbs, 21% protein.


----------

